# Autocruise Star Spirit



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Can Anyone tell me where the distribution box is on this vehicle habitation side 2008 model.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

No, but you may get more response if you post in the Autocruise section rather than here in Rapido


----------

